# SNAFU at CKS Main



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

Had a little transaction trip up at CKS that left me feeling like I got used  . Left the building in a bitter huff vowing never to return.

Within an hour I got a text from Earl (who got wind of what happened) to come back for a chat. Earl made it right and I am grateful. I bought a bit of gear and left happy.

Kudos to Earl for realizing a jilted retail customer is a bad thang even if they are a shitty boater.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

My experience has been that CKS (and in particular Earl) wants you to be happy and will do their/his best to make sure you are.


----------



## Id725 (Nov 22, 2003)

Yeah, plus one with Logan.
The whitewater gear business is a tough one, but Earl and CKS have always shown that they care about keeping their customers happy.
Good people, good boat shop.


----------



## Miller Time (Apr 3, 2009)

Turd - I think that's the first negative review on CKS I have heard about. Sorry to hear that. I (and others) think they are the best in the biz - glad you gave them a chance to make it right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

